# When did you realize this team wasn't going to the playoffs



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*I was wrong, the Bulls made the playoffs*

I predicted the Bulls would not make it. I was wrong. The resolve shown by Hinrich, Duhon, Noce, Deng and Skiles is admirable to say the least. I hope all five of them have a great series.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm still thinking we might get in


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

we'll still make it


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't want to completely shut the door on the playoffs, because we still might get in, and I don't see the point in adopting a defeatist's mentality. 

However, since about midseason it seemed to me that certain patterns and deficiencies had developed that made the inner voice inside of me say that the playoffs were probably unlikely.


----------



## MuresansThimble (Nov 16, 2005)

this thread title is silly. we out of it by ten games? no. i'm not saying it looks great for us, but all this does is announce your own personal pessism to us, as well as set the stage for some medal we're supposed to give you for predictions.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

MuresansThimble said:


> this thread title is silly. we out of it by ten games? no. i'm not saying it looks great for us, but all this does is announce your own personal pessism to us, as well as set the stage for some medal we're supposed to give you for predictions.


Did the air conditioning go out in Paxson's shrine lol?

Please engrave accordingly:

To ye wisest of all sages, predict us into glory, and it shall be done


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

i knew it the first 15 games of the season


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Atlanta W 
Portland W
Milwaukee W
Miami L
Washington W 
Indiana W
NO/Okla. City W
Boston W
Orlando W 
Charlotte W
Boston W
Indiana W
Philadelphia W 
Philadelphia W 
New Jersey L
Atlanta W
Washington W
Miami L
Orlando W
Toronto W
We can realistically win the games with the W's next to it, and we have a relatively easy scheduele left


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I still have faith. We've only lost one game to Philly in the last 10 in the standings. Milwaukee, Chicago, and Washington are all 4-6 in their last 10. We have a relatively easy schedule left. Washington has a realtively difficult schedule left. I think we're better than Milwaukee, although we need a string of wins that we haven't yet seen this season.

I'd give us about a 40% chance to still make it.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

October, but I was still semi-hopefull until Tim Thomas was sent home in Novemeber.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

just recently: after the clipps loss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

About two weeks ago when we lost to Milwaukee and the first heartbreaking loss at home to cleveland. When a team is making a run at the playoffs they need to beat those type of teams to do it. 

We did beat NJ, but we lost some games we should have won. 

That being said, we are not out of it yet, but I really do not think we will make it now.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

The Bucks are fading fast and they have a harder schedule than the Bulls. I still think the Bulls will be in.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

We're down 2.5 games for a playoff spot with 19 games left? What in the HELL is going on with some of these threads... there is still an EXCELLANT chance we get in the playoffs... honestly... sometimes I think people just want to stir up trouble for the Bulls... we're in fine position to make up 2.5 games... not only that but Philly is only up 3 games on the Bulls... the Bulls have a good chance... stop trying to create a problem that just isn't there... look at my signature


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I would have to say about around the trade deadline, but considering how bad the Bucks have been playing lately, I wouldn't rule out the chance. Also as Hawk23 pointed out, Philly isn't that far ahead either, especially when we have 2 more games verse them to come.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I wholeheartedly believe the Bulls have a very good chance at making the playoffs.

There is a lot of talk about catching Philly or Milwaukee. But, notwithstanding that impressive win over Detroit last night, I still think Washington might be the team that fades. 

Their closing stretch is insanely difficult. 28 games in 16 days - 12 of which are road games. They are going to stumble some. The question is will we be able to take advantage of it?

I guess to answer the question posed, the day of "realization" has not yet arrived. Though that brutal loss to Cleveland got me thinking.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> 28 games in 16 days



Whoa, we must have a lot of doubleheaders left!


Anyway, I think we have a 30-40% chance of making it, and I'm still rooting for it.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Whoa, we must have a lot of doubleheaders left!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think we have a 30-40% chance of making it, and I'm still rooting for it.


FWIW, I think he was talking about the Wizards, and not us.

See, to me, the thing that bothers me about us and our ability to make the playoffs, is that, at this point, it seems to be mostly dependent on some other team just going in the ****ter, as opposed to us being able to actually.....you know.......really start playing well for a consistent period of time and beat some good teams, which to me, would sort of make our playoff berth somewhat superficial, since it probably wouldn't be indicative of the fact that we're a good team, or that we'd be a threat to beat anybody, but rather, in a pool of bad teams, we were the least ****tiest and managed to back into it by default. I'd still rather us make the playoffs than not make them, but I'm not sure if it would really signify any sort of progress the team may have made.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Honestly? About 2 weeks in, I figured we were done.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Iverson just sprained his ankle, Milwaukee lost yesterday and we won. Our shedule is favorable. The door isn't shut yet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

When I saw the roster at the beginning of the season and Chandler was the only PF/C..... and then he decided to take the first half off..... I figured play-offs weren't going to happen.

That said, the other teams in the East are doing their best to get us in, and if we can make a puch here at the end, I still think we can get there.

In short -- expectations were pretty low, but hope is still high!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I "knew" during the summer when the Bulls weren't looking to sign Curry. No, it isn't about Curry, but rather about being PERFECT about keeping the 47 win team intact. I made a post/thread about how Pax basically had to be perfect AND that internal growth of the young players would have to make up for how the other teams gained ground by having draft picks and making trades...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *When I saw the roster at the beginning of the season and Chandler was the only PF/C*..... and then he decided to take the first half off..... I figured play-offs weren't going to happen.
> 
> That said, the other teams in the East are doing their best to get us in, and if we can make a puch here at the end, I still think we can get there.
> 
> In short -- expectations were pretty low, but hope is still high!


Yeah same here. I understand the bulls not wanting to keep Curry but at least get a center to replace him. Even just getting a guy like Mark Blount would have been fine.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Whoa, we must have a lot of doubleheaders left!


I was referring to the Wizards' closing stretch. Its brutal.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I was referring to the Wizards' closing stretch. Its brutal.



Gotcha.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> 28 games in 16 days


That is what was being joked about. 28 games in 16 days would require at least 12 double-headers, assuming no triple-headers.

Always hate it when a joke needs to be explained, but alas!


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

When Eddy was traded. It just messed up great chemistry. I still hope we get in though. Even if we are gonna get swept by Detroit.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

RipDirty said:


> When Eddy was traded. It just messed up great chemistry.


Please, tell us more.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> That is what was being joked about. 28 games in 16 days would require at least 12 double-headers, assuming no triple-headers.
> 
> Always hate it when a joke needs to be explained, but alas!



Thank you. That's what I was joking about.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> That is what was being joked about. 28 games in 16 days would require at least 12 double-headers, assuming no triple-headers.
> 
> Always hate it when a joke needs to be explained, but alas!


Oops. I didn't notice my own typo. I was just referring to the "we" part.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

After watching us manhandle/panhandle the Blazers this evening, I still have hope. I'll admit, if they would have lost tonight I would have given up. But watching Luke Schenscher (sp?) and his shaggy hair of head score 10 points (yeah, it was garbage time, but so what) and seeing the team get so motivated in kicking the Blazers' rears, and nearly going up by 40 at one point in the fourth, there is no reason to believe that we can't sneak in, and possibly even take #7 at this point. Philly could slip big time w/out AI right now, Milwaukee has been playing like crap (the true test comes tomorrow for us), and someone said the Wizards have a tough schedule ahead (though getting past them is PRETTY doubtful at this point).

Our chances are extremely good. But like I said. Tomorrow is probably the most important game of the entire season. If we win, I feel we can follow on that and continue a push into the playoffs. If we lose, I think it's over.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

andras said:


> just recently: after the clipps loss



Same here. I didn't realize it until the next night when I no longer watched the Atlanta game with the same excitement I normally do.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Bump.

In answer to the original topic: I didn't then, and I definitely don't now.

This isn't meant to be an "I told you so". People can and will say that we aren't good enough to be a playoff team, and that we're being handed this. And no one is wrong to say that. We aren't. Two weeks ago, we were 10 games below .500. And no team that far behind is good. We ARE being gift wrapped this.

But this has to be an example of why you don't quit. Some fans did. The Bulls didn't. Through not quitting, we are now in a position to take advantage of other team's somewhat catastrophic collapses (I refer to Philly here). By not quitting, putting it together at the most perfect time, and by never saying die, the Bulls have rescued the impossible, and could even yet come 7th, thus avoiding the matchup with Detroit which had everyone wondering what the point of fighting was. If you don't give up, you never know what might happen.

And I for one am thoroughly grateful they didn't.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Some folks would be very disappointed if we made the playoffs.
They will be practically distraught if we make it to the second round.

But the future is promised to no-one; including the Pistons. We can beat those guys.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

was hoping this would get bumped. regardless of what happens from here on out, the smugness of the thread-starter is particularly funny now.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Bump.
> 
> In answer to the original topic: I didn't then, and I definitely don't now.
> 
> ...


My stance then, and I haven't looked to see if I made this fully clear in this thread, was that I didn't think we were good enough, but if we do make it, it says more about the weak NBA than how good we are. Forget the Pistons or Nets or whoever, what would happened if we played the 1992 Miami Heat, who were the 8 seed that year? Or the 1991 New York Knicks? 

We are bad IMO, but so are the Sixers and the Celtics. 

Oh and we haven't made it yet, even though I'd agree we have a very good chance. The Bulls are going to get their heads beat in in the playoffs.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

DengNabbit said:


> was hoping this would get bumped. regardless of what happens from here on out, the smugness of the thread-starter is particularly funny now.


If you want smugness about things that didn't even come CLOSE to being true I can find thousands of threads from this summer. We were gonna be a 47 win team, and if you really want humor, just check out any thread about Tyson Chandler from this summer.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

McBulls said:


> Some folks would be very disappointed if we made the playoffs.
> They will be practically distraught if we make it to the second round.
> 
> But the future is promised to no-one; including the Pistons. We can beat those guys.


We won't. That I'll guarantee.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> We won't. That I'll guarantee.



Why? What possible reason is there to guarantee losing?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Why? What possible reason is there to guarantee losing?


Again, this is kinda like the "Tyson has hit rock bottom" thread. I didn't know I needed your approval to do anything, but you could look at ScottMay's argument that you absolutely can cheer losing from your team if you hate the direction.

BTW That would be an awesome thread to bump. Maybe even as good as some of the ones you posted in regarding Tyson Chandler last summer.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Do it, I'm not ashamed. I still defend Tyson, as well you know. I don't get smug about it, though.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Do it, I'm not ashamed. I still defend Tyson, as well you know. *I don't get smug about it, though.*


You can take that to PM :biggrin:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Philly lost today so we're a clear game ahead of them now. A loss to them tomorrow by some unfortunate seris of events, and we're STILL in the eighth seed.

I think we'll make it, don't you?


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> Philly lost today so we're a clear game ahead of them now. A loss to them tomorrow by some unfortunate seris of events, and we're STILL in the eighth seed.
> 
> I think we'll make it, don't you?


Let's say Philly beats us tomorrow. They may not win another game the rest of the way anyway.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not counting chickens, but our current position reminds me that its pretty weakhearted even as a fan to throw in the towel too early. The Bulls may or may not take it to the next level but at least they are in the drivers seat.

Give me a minute and I'll come up with a way to throw in a couple of more trite expressions and mixed metaphors.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> My stance then, and I haven't looked to see if I made this fully clear in this thread, was that I didn't think we were good enough, but if we do make it, it says more about the weak NBA than how good we are. Forget the Pistons or Nets or whoever, what would happened if we played the 1992 Miami Heat, who were the 8 seed that year? Or the 1991 New York Knicks?
> 
> We are bad IMO, but so are the Sixers and the Celtics.
> 
> Oh and we haven't made it yet, even though I'd agree we have a very good chance. The Bulls are going to get their heads beat in in the playoffs.


What would happen if the 2006 Pistons played the 1992 Bulls? Or the 1992 Blazers? I don't care about the past anymore. The 2006 Bulls aren't interested in building a Delorean with a flux capacitor, cramming the whole team into it, and driving it 88 MPH.

However, since many like comparing the present to the past, I'll bring up the 1994 Nuggets. They were the eighth seed and beat the top seed Sonics in five games after falling 0-2 in that series. They even forced the Jazz into a seven game series. For similarities sakes, the Nuggets had the second lowest opponent's field goal percentage in the league.

As a fan of the Bulls, I should never be a realist. I will never guarantee that the Bulls would lose to the Pistons should they make the playoffs.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i never posted in this thread 'cause i always thought there was a chance they would pull themselves up by their bootstraps and fight their way in.

i mean there's always a chance. this team may be young and inexperienced but they are not cowards. 

i admire them for not giving up. and as a fan, to concede defeat when the fight hadn't yet started, to me is very disingenous. cowardly, even.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I will be the first to say that I doubted our chance of making the playoffs this summer. When did I think we were going to miss the playoffs? I'm telling you: it was against Milwaukee in March. That last game against them really made it clear that the Bulls weren't ready to win big games that were important to their playoff lives. It also meant that we regressed from last season with the loss of our leadership and veteran players, because we need our guards and small forwards to supply so much energy to just keep us in games. If only we could get offensive effectiveness out of Sweetney more consistently, then we could have won a lot more games this season.

Not withstanding the way things have gone the way it has this season, we are still somehow in the 8th seed. So yeah, I agree with Pip that the competition isn't exactly challenging us for that spot right now. Tomorrow will tell the rest of the story. If we win tomorrow, you can basically chalk in that 8th spot for us. That game will play a big role in determining our chance from here until that game against Toronto in two weeks. Let's hope we come out and knock Philly out early, so that we don't have to put too much energy into getting rid of them.

Also, another game that I thought could have spelt doom and gloom for us, but didn't, was that Indiana game this week. If Gordon hadn't turned up the intensity and made those shots, we'd be looking at another week of regrets and disappointment. So let's be happy that Ben got us that victory, and that we somehow are leading by a FULL game against Philly for the 8th seed.

I think we'll make it, and even though some of you guys think playing Detroit is a bad thing, it isn't. Experience goes a long way in improving a player's ability to perform under stress, and the playoffs bring out so much stress that playing Detroit will help this team more than it will hurt us. And let's be honest: we're not winning the title this year. So let's concentrate on just making the playoffs, getting the right picks and free agents this summer, and get back at it next season. But yeah, we can still play against Detroit when everyone is playing well, so staying in that 8th seed will prove to be very rewarding.

Go Bulls!!! Let's secure that 8th spot!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Give me a minute and I'll come up with a way to throw in a couple of more trite expressions and mixed metaphors.


Somewhere in Chicagoland, I picture Sweetney eating Cadbury eggs and Twinkie splooge when I read that statement.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I will be the first to say that I doubted our chance of making the playoffs this summer. When did I think we were going to miss the playoffs? I'm telling you: it was against Milwaukee in March. That last game against them really made it clear that the Bulls weren't ready to win big games that were important to their playoff lives. It also meant that we regressed from last season with the loss of our leadership and veteran players, because we need our guards and small forwards to supply so much energy to just keep us in games. If only we could get offensive effectiveness out of Sweetney more consistently, then we could have won a lot more games this season.
> 
> Not withstanding the way things have gone the way it has this season, we are still somehow in the 8th seed. So yeah, I agree with Pip that the competition isn't exactly challenging us for that spot right now. Tomorrow will tell the rest of the story. If we win tomorrow, you can basically chalk in that 8th spot for us. That game will play a big role in determining our chance from here until that game against Toronto in two weeks. Let's hope we come out and knock Philly out early, so that we don't have to put too much energy into getting rid of them.
> 
> ...


Nice post Poofer. I always understood your overreaction as a passionate fan myself.

Watching every single game during the six losing years must have built up my objectivity.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i never posted in this thread 'cause i always thought there was a chance they would pull themselves up by their bootstraps and fight their way in.
> 
> i mean there's always a chance. this team may be young and inexperienced but they are not cowards.
> 
> i admire them for not giving up. and as a fan, to concede defeat when the fight hadn't yet started, to me is very disingenous. cowardly, even.


I gave them a 40% chance to make the playoffs off the top of my head when this thread started. With Washington, Milwaukee, Indiana, and Philly all losing tonight, I calculated the odds according to my handicapping system.

Assuming all the teams play at the same level they have all season on average, I give the Bulls a 81% chance of making the playoffs with 7 games to go. If everything goes according to the odds, we'll finish in a tie with Milwaukee for the 7th seed (Indiana finishing 1 game ahead and getting the 6th seed and Philly finishing 1-2 games behind the pace).

EDIT: I see the Bulls finishing at 40-42 most likely.


----------



## jetsrule923 (Mar 25, 2006)

lol when i saw the title i thought it was a misprint or something because it looks like we are making the playoffs

and if we make it with 40 wins its not much different than every year in the east

2005 42 wins made the playoffs and 45 wins was 4th best record

2004 36 wins got in and 41 was 5th

2003 42 made it

2002 42 made it in and 44 was 4th 

2001 41 got in 

2000 42 got in

and from what i read it said wasnt making the playoffs. nothing about not deserving to or because the east is weak or any other disclaimer at all

the east was just as weak when this discussion started


----------



## jetsrule923 (Mar 25, 2006)

Pippenatorade said:


> You read it all the time. Even still. "If we make the playoffs." Slowly but surely I have seen even some of the mid-interior Paxson fans come to the realization that we aren't going to the playoffs. And probably a majority realize that we don't really belong there. So my question is when did you realize. I'd like to plot a line just for my own curiousities. Whether the answer is "when Eddy Curry was traded" or "I still think we'll make it" I'd love to hear it.
> 
> My answer. About a week into the season. I tried to keep an open mind, but by then everything was confirmed for me. I knew the team would start off pretty good, because most guard-dependent teams are much stronger to start the season than to finish, but I saw the tail-off coming, and am on record as predicting it even before it started.


lol this topic seems kind of stupid right now as we sit in the 8 seed and have a good chance of moving up farther. and i dont see anything where you said we might get to the playofffs because hte east is so bad all i see is we arent going to the playoffs nothing more nothing less

and i really dont know how you can be on the record with your wrong prediction a week into the season because you didnt even join the site until december that just seems kind of wierd to me

so where is your prediction before the tailoff even started i would love to see that but it obviously doesnt exist

and there is nowhere in this topic that you say the bulls might make the playoffs because the rest of the east is so bad so why dont you just admit that you were totally wrong and get it over with


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Somewhere in Chicagoland, I picture Sweetney eating Cadbury eggs and Twinkie splooge when I read that statement.


you always have to take it straight to the gutter, man. You know Miz gets grossed out by all the Cadbury egg talk.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> What would happen if the 2006 Pistons played the 1992 Bulls? Or the 1992 Blazers? I don't care about the past anymore. The 2006 Bulls aren't interested in building a Delorean with a flux capacitor, cramming the whole team into it, and driving it 88 MPH.
> 
> However, since many like comparing the present to the past, I'll bring up the 1994 Nuggets. They were the eighth seed and beat the top seed Sonics in five games after falling 0-2 in that series. They even forced the Jazz into a seven game series. For similarities sakes, the Nuggets had the second lowest opponent's field goal percentage in the league.
> 
> As a fan of the Bulls, I should never be a realist. I will never guarantee that the Bulls would lose to the Pistons should they make the playoffs.


The 2006 Pistons would lose handily, which goes even further toward supporting the stance that the league in 1992 was ten times better than today. And anyone knows that 1994 was the year the L started going in the toilet. How else does a team that won 57 games in 1993 replace MICHAEL JORDAN with Pete Myers and still win 55 games. 

The league is god awful today. My point is that it is still an accomplishment to win a couple playoff series or beat the Pistons or Heat. But merely making the "playoffs" is not some bright line where you've gone from a loser to a winner, especially if you're under .500. Why? Because more mediorce and BAD teams are making the playoffs since probably 1975-1979.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i never posted in this thread 'cause i always thought there was a chance they would pull themselves up by their bootstraps and fight their way in.
> 
> i mean there's always a chance. this team may be young and inexperienced but they are not cowards.
> 
> i admire them for not giving up. and as a fan, to concede defeat when the fight hadn't yet started, to me is very disingenous. cowardly, even.


Miz its not the players. Noce, Duhon, Deng, Hinrich... they are guys who will carry a team to the playoffs if surrounded by just enough. I also can't say enough about Skiles ability. I knew that if we did make it, it would be cause of those guys. People may think I'm taking a shot at them when I thought we wouldn't make it and I wasnt. Those guys have my utter admiration and respect. But I thought that when you looked at Paxson's actions this summer, Tyson's no-show and Ben's struggles adjusting, as well as our heavy guard dependency and lack of size at SG, maybe, despite the valiant efforts of those 5 individuals, they would just not have enough support. Then you look at the fact that in addition to Eddy (obvious coming from me right), AD and Grif are gone, Harrington is not the player he was last year, Pike has disappeared due to age.

So, based on what I expect out of certain players, have Hinrich, Duhon, Nocioni, Deng and Skiles done enough for us to be a playoff team? Absolutely.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

jetsrule923 said:


> lol this topic seems kind of stupid right now as we sit in the 8 seed and have a good chance of moving up farther. and i dont see anything where you said we might get to the playofffs because hte east is so bad all i see is we arent going to the playoffs nothing more nothing less
> 
> and i really dont know how you can be on the record with your wrong prediction a week into the season because you didnt even join the site until december that just seems kind of wierd to me
> 
> ...


Kind of as stupid as saying we'd win 47 games and making all these bold predictions about Tyson Chandler, only to disappear for a month when Tyson hit rock bottom. 

But hey, at least you got an alias which (and mods you can check the posts) you've used specifically to bait me :biggrin:.


----------



## jetsrule923 (Mar 25, 2006)

Pippenatorade said:


> Kind of as stupid as saying we'd win 47 games and making all these bold predictions about Tyson Chandler, only to disappear for a month when Tyson hit rock bottom.
> 
> But hey, at least you got an alias which (and mods you can check the posts) you've used specifically to bait me :biggrin:.


what are you talking about i didnt predict anything im confused

i just started posting here about a month ago but i thought we would be lucky to finish close to 500 because we traded away two starters right before the season started


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

HoHoHoHo


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Apparently I did but in some alternate universe where they didn't go the playoffs because on this Earth, they just got in. Poor Pippen his juices must be literally stewing.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Warm up the crow. I'm hungry. :laugh:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

When people make brash threads like this, they should be careful because it could come back to bite them in the you know what. Exhibit A.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Its good to keep the faith. This stretch run sure has been fun. They are playing their best ball of the year right now at the best possible time. Lets get that 6th or 7th seed.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well well welly well well.

I think a lot of us have egg on our faces now a days. and I for one, couldn't be happier about it!

some time around early to mid March, I was trying to figure out what lottery pick the Bulls would have, and fantasizing that the Bulls lottery pick turns into # 2 overall, and the Knicks pick turns into #1 ...

now, maybe that would have helped the future of the team -- but I'll still take playoff experience as something that'll improve the current core players over adding a couple of high lottery picks (since it's not like the year Shaq and Mourning came out at the same time - or even Howard and Okafor)
seeng this draft be as weak as it appears to be... I'm much happier about seeing these guys playing for something in late April and June!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> well well welly well well.
> 
> * I think a lot of us have egg on our faces now a days. and I for one, couldn't be happier about it!*
> 
> ...


Me too wishbone!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Eating crow and absolutely loving it


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No crow will be eaten. It will be justified, somehow.

A lot of people said we'd miss. That's fine, because it looked like we were. But there was no need for getting all uppity about it, because if you're wrong,t hen....whoops.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You don't seem happy that we've clinched, :whoknows:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> No crow will be eaten. It will be justified, somehow.
> 
> A lot of people said we'd miss. That's fine, because it looked like we were. But there was no need for getting all uppity about it, because if you're wrong,t hen....whoops.


I drove home from downtown last night and listened to national radio and fans ridiculing this year as far as their being a possibility of FOUR losing teams in the playoffs. The general attitude nationwide was "the top four seeds in the East get a bye, what's up with that." The playoffs are not some bright line when more than half the friggin league gets in! If they make the second round I'll be impressed.

This sort of chin up "I told you so" was what many had to endure all summer. You finally found something to latch on to after months and months of home runs hit all over your face kid. 

There was no Tyson Chandler as an every day starting center, there were no 47 wins, there was no "Tyson will really take off and then none of you should jump the bandwagon." He never did take off. Ok so the team MIGHT make .500 exactly and get into the playoffs. Like I said before, that will only show how sad the NBA has become. 

I do want to see Kirk, Luol, Noce, Du and Skiles have a good series though. They deserve it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Pippenatorade said:


> Yes, some players on this team and the coach managed to make it in SPITE of others. But it's funny that this was bump city ONLY when our team started the winning streak. The big cajones that were present then were not present 6 weeks ago. Of course, six weeks ago Tyson fans were disappearing for months at a time. I also found it interesting that when we got pasted by Philly, the thread went silent for a few days. The spirit of this bumping was exactly the kind of arrogance that went around Chicago all offseason and curiously quieted when things weren't rosey for "the way."
> 
> Now, please, someone start a thread about how we're gonna win more than one playoff game. I want to play the bumping game too.


you make your bed, you lie in it pip. pretty simple really. 

don't dish it out if you don't want to be "proven wrong".


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

...


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

/....


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Pippenatorade said:


> Look I'll admit I was wrong. That's part of being a man and not a boy like I used to be. You're gonna be wrong. In fact, this may be the one thread that I was wrong on all season and it was my most pompous thread. *I'll own that. I was wrong.* But you won't get the same admittance from most. What you'll get is:
> 
> "ok so after my pompous arrogant summer, Tyson has hit rock bottom, but don't talk about anything I don't want you to talk about in this thread cause it's my thread!!"
> 
> Now at least I'm SAYING I was wrong instead of saying "you can't talk about so and so in my thread cause it's my thread" and diving on the floor with a woobie.



:laugh: ok, whatever! 

glad to see you can take it like a man.



:cowboy:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> :laugh: ok, whatever!
> 
> glad to see you can take it like a man.
> 
> ...


You're right, time for Pip to open wide


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Pippenatorade said:


> Yeah cause no one else here has ever made a wrong prediction. All this summer was was brash predictions about how Tyson was gonna be an everyday starting center. That was 75% of the board, and it was very brash. But go bump a thread from this summer and everyone goes apebleep. "Who cares about the past!!"


I can't speak for the rest of the board, but upon hearing news that Tyson was not doing anything the entire summer, before the season started, I knew this was going to happen.

I don't make that many threads, and if I do, they aren't really about predictions.

Regardless of the subject, I think a lot of people here have a tendency to make a thread with bold predictions, be they good or bad, after a major win or a major loss. Yours happened to be the most recent, although I think whoever bumped ScottMay's thread was kind of rough, it hadn't been replied to since December.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> I drove home from downtown last night and listened to national radio and fans ridiculing this year as far as their being a possibility of FOUR losing teams in the playoffs. The general attitude nationwide was "the top four seeds in the East get a bye, what's up with that." The playoffs are not some bright line when more than half the friggin league gets in! If they make the second round I'll be impressed.
> 
> This sort of chin up "I told you so" was what many had to endure all summer. You finally found something to latch on to after months and months of home runs hit all over your face kid.
> 
> ...



I predicted 42-40 and the 8th seed. We will may well go 41-41, or 40-42, with the eighth seed.

No one smashed a home run on me, and I'm neither bufuddled, flummoxed, gobmsmacked or astonished that we've finished where we did. They didn't do it in the most picture perfect fashion,but I don't care. They've gotten it done.

And Tyson, too, got it done. Tyson helped us win. I don't think you enjoy that, but that's how it is.





> Want to play the bump game with some of your threads from this summer.. the various claims about Tyson? THAT would be a true exercise in comedy?



You keep saying this, and then never ever do.

Well, please do. "I told you so" me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

All I can think of after reading the last page of the thread is









By the way... if anyone can post a screenshot of him wearing this








then I suggest you make it your new avatar.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> All I can think of after reading the last page of the thread is


 :rofl:

Did you watch the esp. tonight, Mike?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> All I can think of after reading the last page of the thread is


LMFAO


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> All I can think of after reading the last page of the thread is


RIP! I'm pretty sure he died in the last episode, right?

I didn't see tonight's, so no spoilers!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Did you watch the esp. tonight, Mike?


Damn straight. Err... maybe not straight in Vito's case.

edit: OK, no spoilers


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> although I think whoever bumped *ScottMay's* thread was kind of rough


Where is that guy anyways? Where's k4e? Are they ok?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

OOOOOoooo! *Somebody* removed the first post in this thread. Naughty naughty. Why would a person do something like that?

Now we cannot re-read it and regale in the past like funny little bunnies


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> OOOOOoooo! *Somebody* removed the first post in this thread. Naughty naughty. Why would a person do something like that?
> 
> Now we cannot re-read it and regale in the past like funny little bunnies


Wow. 

There's still some posters here who are constantly giving credit to Tyson Chandler for being an outstanding offensive player though, so there's still work to do.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. pip, that was lame. oh well, here we go with another locked thread. 


goodnight bulls fans. sweet dreams of the black shoes!


:angel:


----------

